# Pas de son uniquement pour Vidéos Personnelles



## Bashaut (25 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème avec mon ATV 3 (à jour). Toutes les vidéos se trouvant dans la section "Vidéos personnelles" de la bibliothèque de mon ordinateur (macbook unibody late 2008, 10.10.4) se lancent mais sans le son.
A noter que, via mon Macbook, toujours dans iTunes, tout fonctionne parfaitement, c'est seulement sur l'ATV.

Cependant, toutes les autres vidéos, dans la section "Films" ou sur les autres chaînes fonctionnent parfaitement, image+son. Pareil en Airplay via mon iPhone, tout fonctionne ainsi que les fichiers musicaux de ma bibliothèque.

Quelqu'un a une solution ? Merci à vous !


----------

